# MTB-Strecken Bad Münstereifel



## philei (4. Juni 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

ich überleg' mir, ob ich nächstes WE nach Bad Münstereifel zum biken fahren soll. Kennt hier jemand gute MTB-Touren in der Umgebung von Bad Münstereifel die er empfehlen kann? Oder gibt es bessere Bike-Gebiete in der Eifel?

Danke für Eure Tips

Philei


----------



## GeDe (4. Juni 2007)

Versuchs mal hier
http://www.bad-muenstereifel.de/seiten/kur_erholung/erholung_aktiv/Mountainbike.php
grüsse 
GeDe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## philei (4. Juni 2007)

Danke für den Tip, hatte das schon gesehen, weiß aber nicht wie ernst man das nehmen kann, weil es ja auch von der Touristeninfo angegeben wird. Weißt Du da was?


----------



## toncoc (4. Juni 2007)

schöne touren
nicht zu anspruchsvoll - die schwerste hat 75km und 1500hm, soweit ich weiß.


----------



## 2dangerbiker (7. Juni 2007)

Hey,

in Bad Münstereifel gibt es soetwa acht ausgeschilderte MTB-Touren. Nach meiner Meinung sind diese ausgeschilderte Touren eher was für Anfänger. Wenig Trails, dafür breite Forstwege. 
Die Gegend um Bad Münstereifel ist so ok. ,aber die Beste in der Eifel auch nicht. Im unteren Ahrteil (Ahrweiler bis Altenahr) kann man sich besser austoben. Werde vielleicht Samstags selber dort fahren.


----------



## Tobias.s (7. Juni 2007)

Die ausgeschilderten Touren um Münstereifel sind eher langweilig für sowas musst du nicht extra in die Eifel fahren. Ich selber fahre in der Rureifel um Heimbach Nideggen ist ein schönes Gebiet wenn man sich halbwegs auskennt gibt hier viele Singletrails und ist nicht viel weiter als Münstereifel. Vulkaneifel ist glaub ich auch ganz gut ( http://www.vulkanbike.de ) . Am besten suchst du dir ne Mitfahrgelegenheit mit Bikern die sich in der Eifel auskennen, so hat man meistens die besten Touren.


----------

